# Detect my wireless router, can't connect, but others can



## gilbmd220 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have DSL service and use a Westell 327W modem/wireless router, and my Compaq Presario V5000 with Microsoft XP cannot connect to it. The laptop uses a Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN adapter, I have successfully connected the laptop previously to other wireless networks, encrypted and unencrypted. 

I use the default Wireless Network Connection tool on XP and I'd click on the 'Open Network Connections.' I always see the connection and double-click it it will keep saying 'Waiting for the network...' for a while and then go away, not accomplishing anything. I've tried connecting my laptop to the router both encrypted and unencrypted (after configuring the settings of the router), and I've NEVER been able to connect to it, it's not like it was working fine before then all of a sudden stopped. 

A couple weeks ago my friend came in with his laptop and in one try he connected to my router. So this would lead me to believe that the problem can be isolated to somewhere in my computer. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

In Network Connections, click on the Wireless Network tab and remove all the wireless connections that are shown . . then reboot and try to connect


----------



## gilbmd220 (Dec 26, 2009)

When I open Network Connections, there is no Wireless Network tab. I use Windows XP if I'm supposed to see these tabs if I use a different OS. All I see is 'Local Area Connection' and 'Wireless Network Connection 2.' Are you saying delete 'Wireless Network Connection2?'

Also, I've tried the Repair option and lowered the Windows firewall settings to see if that changed anything, and it didn't.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Right click on the 'Wireless Network Connection 2.' and select properties . . you shuld see a Wireless tab on the next panel. Look in the middle of that panel and it should list all the wireless connections it has in memory. Delete all of those and reboot


----------



## gilbmd220 (Dec 26, 2009)

I tried this and it didn't work. Are there any more options left?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What part of it did not work?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



I'd like to see this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## gilbmd220 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry for not specifying. I deleted all the connections and rebooted and tried connecting and the same happened. I'm at work now but will try what John suggested when I get home.


----------



## gilbmd220 (Dec 26, 2009)

Network Adapters:
Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

No X's, ?'s, or !'s.



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MYLASTNAME
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-AE-50-99

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-2E-F9-B7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 30, 2009 5:18:09
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 31, 2009 5:18:09
AM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, post a screen shot of the main page here.



To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## gilbmd220 (Dec 26, 2009)

I may have found something. Verizon posted this upgrade file for Westell users.

http://www.verizon.net/versalinkupdate

However, this is a .upg file. How do I open/execute this? Does this mean I need a CD, because I bought the modem/router used without the CD.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You shouldn't need that to get a basic connection, it worked in the past, right?


----------

